# Spring Floatfishing Packages



## Riverboat Works (Apr 15, 2009)

*Arkansas River fishing is off the charts. Great Dry Fly action on BWO's with Yellow Sallys and Caddis on the way. 

The AIRE Super Puma with and RBW floatfishing frame will get you there in style. We have great Spring Fishing packages available NOW!*


----------

